# Erik Strickland Seminars



## ShamCar (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if Erik Strickland is still doing grooming seminars? I live in Colorado and would love to attend one.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I met him about 6 years ago at one of the Nationals. I believe he said he was moving to Colorado the next year.

I bought his videos, they are very good and detailed. I have googled his seminars too but do not seem to see anything in the past few years.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I have his DVD too and would love for him to come to LA.


----------

